# Wells/Huntington/Allen county Finds??



## lovinshroomin

I'm assuming its still to early but after last years horrible season, I dont want to miss it! I'm still fairly new although the year before last I found a few! So much fun looking for them!! Has anyone out there found them up this way? thx!


----------



## indianaanglerdotcom

I am going to check my early spot tomorrow. So far, I have not heard of any up this way yet...


----------



## indianaanglerdotcom

Got out today for about an hour to my best spot. Nothing happening yet. The May Apples are popping out though. So, hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## leonlafever

I'm in Adams County, and I haven't seen any either. I usually just wait til the temp gets above 70 for a few days, then go look. This year is going to be a bit tricky, since the weather doesn't want to cooperate. I'm going to look on sunday and see what I find.


----------



## indianaanglerdotcom

Good luck Leon. I am also in Adams. Northern Adams.


----------



## leonlafever

I live in South Adams... I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## chzyplzy

i went out to my early spot and nothing yet. After today they should start popping!!


----------



## ceehow99

I've been out several times in Allen county. I haven't found anything yet, but every time I get back out there the conditions look better and better. I'm hoping it won't be long now!


----------



## morelsunrise

In southern dekalb county and my early spots are looking good, maybe early next week if the weather warms just a bit. We've got two weeks before it's in full swing! Mother's day aught to be a blast.


----------



## lovinshroomin

I'm so ready! My first year hunting was the year before last and I found less than 10 but was so happy! Last year, nothing  so I am hoping to find some this year. My problem is, I dont have any woods to check. I need a mushroom hunting friend to show me the ropes!! I have train tracks near me and was thinking of walking those. Either way, to get out after a wayyyy to long of a winter, lol, and breathe the fresh air and see all the new green growth, I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## mr_natural

old unused railroad beds are a great place to look not so sure about active tracks


----------



## indiegrind

Active tracks also.


----------



## leonlafever

Mushrooms seem to love ridgelines. You have any form of steep 'hill,' no matter if it's only 2 feet tall, and the seem to love growing on the edge of them. Railroad tracks are great places. So are the erosion banks along creeks and rivers. Also look around elm and apple trees.


----------



## lovinshroomin

Thanks so much for the advice! :wink: I'm so ready!!


----------



## 357magnum

found nothing today wasn't out to long due to rain, many areas i hunt were flooded


----------



## lovinshroomin

Oh no Magnum! Still early maybe? I'm going to some woods about 30 minutes south to check out here in a bit, I'll report anything ..lol..but I have found less than 20 mushrooms in 2 years so I'm not one to count on! Hey! But I keep trying anyway!!


----------

